

UK Wind farms outstrip nuclear power - RobAley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29715796

======
NickPollard
Relevant quotes:

* The energy network operator said it was caused by a combination of high winds and faults in nuclear plants. * The situation is caused by windy conditions boosting the output from turbines at a time when eight out of the UK's 15 nuclear reactors are offline.

Wind power is a helpful boost, but it's not fair to say it outstrips nuclear
when it's only for small specific periods of time with high wind, when half
the nuclear plants are down for maintenance.

